# ASK DBSTalk: Boot and Flash versions



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I've noticed that some of our newer forum members are reporting a Boot code 140B and Flash code 052. Does anyone know what changes were made from Boot 120B and Flash 051 that the early units have?

Could the continuing problems that some of us are having with installing software updates and the need for multiple reboots to get any OTA functionality back be related to having the earlier Boot and Flash versions?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's new to me - I hadn't noticed that, but I haven't been paying much attention to it either.

Time for a new forum announcement...


----------



## Bad Attitude (Jul 10, 2004)

I have had my 921 for about two weeks and have seen some minor issues mostly timer and not being able to switch from live mode when doing a manual recording. What I haven't seen so far (I hope that I don't) is most of the OTA problems that plague other members such as loosing channels after a reboot or some stations never being received etc. As you can see I have newer flash and boot code but does this have anything to do with some of these OTA problems or maybe the local stations here play 'PSIP' correctly.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> I've noticed that some of our newer forum members are reporting a Boot code 140B and Flash code 052. Does anyone know what changes were made from Boot 120B and Flash 051 that the early units have?
> 
> Could the continuing problems that some of us are having with installing software updates and the need for multiple reboots to get any OTA functionality back be related to having the earlier Boot and Flash versions?


I've wondered about that also and have noticed the same thing. While there are some problems with my 921, they seem far less severe that those that others are reporting. My system does seem to be consistent in both what it does well and what it doesn't. I expect that where it doesn't do well, no one else has a 921 that handles the problem. I have three problems, all of which have been reported by nearly everyone else

1. Cannot add UPN ch 66 in LA to Ditgital Channels
2. Can add, but cannot view KOCE (channel 48) 
3. Can add, view, but not use any DVR functions with PBS (KCET ch 59)


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

I just checked my 921 and I have boot 120B flash F052 with 186 software.The only issues I have is I can't make a favorite list and sometimes when I switch channels the sound cuts out. If I hit the dvr button it quits. No ota problems.Everything picks up on scan and nothing deletes.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- or anyone who knows the facts-

Can you offer a primer on what the "Boot" version and "Flash" version does? How would changing the version of these affect the operation and function of the 921? Does it only affect the boot up? Can it be changed via download or is that the part of the system that does or control the download?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Currently, I have no idea Don. I ask for the information because it's asked of me when I send in beta reports to Dish. I'll see if I can find out here in the somewhat near future.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I suspect I know why the boot versions are different. Someone said that his new 921 didn't have firewire ports on the back. If they are gone now, then there is a new board revision. If that happened, then the I/O map may have changed slightly, which would cause a new boot version. If that is the case, it really isn't that significant, and would just give an indication to the developers about which board rev. you have.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I suspect I know why the boot versions are different. Someone said that his new 921 didn't have firewire ports on the back. If they are gone now, then there is a new board revision. If that happened, then the I/O map may have changed slightly, which would cause a new boot version. If that is the case, it really isn't that significant, and would just give an indication to the developers about which board rev. you have.


I suspect that you just hit the nail on the head! Good work!


----------

